
Texas GOP rejects ‘critical thinking’ skills - joeyespo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/post/texas-gop-rejects-critical-thinking-skills-really/2012/07/08/gJQAHNpFXW_blog.html
======
aero142
Oh, not this again. It is clearly saying that they are opposed to Outcome
Based Education, which is also call "critical thinking" by proponents.
"critical thinking" in that sentence is clearly used as a synonym for OBE.
They are saying that they oppose OBE because they believe it is a vehicle for
undermining beliefs on social issues and probably religion as well, rather
than teaching math, science.

I have no opinion on OBEs or teaching methods but this is just political games
on top of a very poorly worded sentence is some stupid platform document that
has very little to do with anything anyway. Let's keep this political BS off
of hacker news.

[http://www.kvue.com/news/Texas-GOP-chair-explains-
controvers...](http://www.kvue.com/news/Texas-GOP-chair-explains-
controversial-critical-thinking-platform-language-163615606.html)
<http://www.ourcivilisation.com/dumb/dumb3.htm>

------
jstalin
Unfortunately, politics in general is usually a rejection of critical thinking
skills. The Texas GOP is just openly recognizing that.

Anyhow, it's a good insight into today's GOP. This stuff has always been
around, but the party out of power always tends to go batsh*t crazy.

"...challenging the student’s fixed beliefs..."

It's interesting to note that they think beliefs can be fixed yet being gay is
a choice.

